# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Χριστουγεννιάτικο Banner 2013

## Efthimis98

* Το Χριστουγεννιάτικο Banner είναι γεγονός...! * ****

*Το ζητήσατε και είναι εδώ!!! Δεν μπορούσα να μην δημιουργήσω ένα banner για τα Χριστούγεννα, έτσι για το καλό για να μπει το Forum μας στο* *Γ**ι**ο**ρ**τ**ι**ν**ό**Χ**ρ**ι**σ**τ**ο**υ**γ**ε**ν**ν**ι**ά**τ**ι**κ**ο** Κ**λ**ί**μ**α**!**!**!
*

*Χριστούγεννα σιμώνουν
μεγάλη εορτή,
  χαρά σ’ όλο τον κόσμο,* ***
χαρά σ’ όλη τη γη.


Σας παρουσιάζω, λοιπόν, το* *** ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΙΑΤΙΚΟ Header!
 Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους, και Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά!!!* ***



Επίσης, θα ήθελα να προσέχετεόλοι τους φτερωτούς σας φίλους γιατί αυτές οι μέρες εκτός και το ότι είναι χαρμόσυνες και ευχάριστε είναι και πολύ επικίνδυνες. 

**(Αύριο -14/12/13- θα ανέβει το banner. Αν δεν εμφανιστεί αυτόματα, πατήστε Ctrl + F5)
*

----------


## johnakos32

Ευθυμη ευχαριστουμε αν θα μπορουσες και αν θελουνε και οι αλλοι να μας ελεγες ποια πουλακια και ποιον μελον εβαλες? μην γραφεις με τοσο μικρα κολλησα στην οθονη τοση ωρα να το βγαλω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα μικρά γράμματα είναι 2ον σημασίας... γι' αυτό ειναι και μικρά! Αυτό ειναι το θέμα, το κάθε μελος θα πρέπει να βρει το πουλάκι του. Αυριο ποιυ θα μπω θα σας πω καποια που δεν είναι από ενεργά μέλη....  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι υπεροχοοοοο. πολλα μπραβο Ευθυμη! το κοκατιλακι ειναι ο Πονγκουλης μου?  :Love0020:

----------


## vasilis.a

πολυ φορτωμενο ειναι βρε παιδια..κατι πιο απλο..στραβωθηκα!!

----------


## xarhs

o σπινος αφιερωμενος σε μενα ευθυμη..????

χαχαχαχ....

μπραβο σου για αλλη μια φορα..!!!!!!

σε ευχαριστουμε για το ευχαριστο κλιμα που μεταδιδεις στο φορουμακι μας...!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!! Βασίλη είναι λίγο παραφορτωμένο αλλά Χριστούγεννα είναι, την προηγούμενη φορά είχα δεχθεί παράπονα ότι τα banner είναι πολύ άδειο... δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να ικανοποιούνται όλοι... σε κάποιο άλλο ίσως να σου αρέσει εσένα επειδή θα είναι πιο απλό ενώ αυτός που ήθελα φορτωμένο το banner θα παραπονιόταν .... 
Ο Νίκος κατάλαβε ότι το κοκατιλάκι είναι ο δικός του μάγκας!!!!  :Happy: 

Χάρη, πάντα οι σπίνοι γι' εσένα... γι' αυτό και τον έβαλα!!!  :Happy: 

Επίσης να αναφέρω, ότι το lovebirs που κοιμάται πάνω πάνω γωνία είναι Άννα και είναι η Μίκι ... και το καναρινάκι που βρίσκεται στην δεξιότερη θέση όλων των καναρινιών είναι του Άλεξ...  :winky: 
Ένα έμεινε, ξέρω ότι δεν έβαλα πολλά πουλιά του forum αλλά δυστυχώς ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος...  :sad:

----------


## xrisam

Μπραβο Ευθυμάκο πάλι έγραψες! Το μόνο που λείπει είναι οι κουραμπίεδες κ τα μελομακάρονα, χαχα πλάκα κάνω!!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Peri27

Ευθυμη ειναι υπεροχο!!!!Πολυ ωραιο!!! .. Μπραβο και σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη.... μελομακαρονα και κουραμπιεδες ξεχασες!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω το Ναξιωτακι μου δεν βλεπω και λυπαμαι κλαψ,κλαψ. :Anim 26:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Εγω το Ναξιωτακι μου δεν βλεπω και λυπαμαι κλαψ,κλαψ.


υπαρχει ομως ενα αλλο Ναξιωτακι  :Angel02:

----------


## Sophie

Είναι τέλειο! Για εμένα ούτε παραφορτωμένο ούτε πολύ άδειο! Είναι πιστεύω ιδανικό..! Μπράβο Ευθύμη!!  :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ARMANDO

Παιδια γιατι εμένα δε μου κάνει την ανανέωση στη σελιδα και δε βλεπω το banner?

----------


## ninos

Το μπάνερ έχει ανέβει . Πατήστε F5 ή ctrl + F5.

----------


## Gardelius

*Ευχαριστούμε Ευθύμη, Στέλιο !!!!!*  :Happy:

----------


## ARMANDO

Παιδιά ευχαριστούμε πολύ, μας φτιαξατε τη διάθεση με Χριστουγεννιάτικες πουλονοτες

----------


## NIKOSP

> Παιδιά ευχαριστούμε πολύ, μας φτιαξατε τη διάθεση με Χριστουγεννιάτικες πουλονοτες


και αν δεν κανω λαθος ο χιονουλης ειναι πρωτη μουρη!

----------


## sarli

Μπραβο Ευθυμη!!Ειναι υπεροχο..Βλεπω και την ΜΙΚΙ :Icon Wink:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

ωραιο το banner, ωραια πινελιά και ο ΠΥΡΟΥΛΑΣ!!

----------


## teo24

Ευχαριστουμε γι ακομη μια φορα...

----------


## xXx

Ευθύμη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τη γλυκιά Χριστουγεννιάτικη νότα φίλε

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστουμε Ευθυμη !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

:: Εμενα δεν μου το εμφανιζει....  :sad:

----------


## Gardelius

> Εμενα δεν μου το εμφανιζει....


*(Αν δεν εμφανιστεί αυτόματα, πατήστε Ctrl + F5)*

----------


## jk21

> Το μπάνερ έχει ανέβει . Πατήστε F5 ή ctrl + F5.


αν το κανεις και επιμενει ,τοτε δες αν εχεις το F lock ενεργοποιημενο 

αν οχι και παρολα αυτα επιμενει .... αλλαξε ομαδα .Σε χαλαει ...

----------


## geog87

> *(Αν δεν εμφανιστεί αυτόματα, πατήστε Ctrl + F5)*


Εχει κολλησει το φθινοπωρινο....

----------

